# Diet by Pscarb good for cutting diet??



## MickyL (Jun 9, 2009)

First I would like to say thanks to Pscarb for making this diet as it's easy to follow and everything in it I like!!! very good diet!!! been using this whilst I'm trying to burn some fat off and it's been working so I do believe it's a good diet should I keep it? I think so I just want more opinions especially by Pscarb if you see it mate.

Diet:

Meal 1:

8 whole eggs

Meal 2:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 3:

8 oz. of lean meat with large bowl of green salad with 1 Tbsp flax/Olive oil and vinegar

Meal 4:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 5:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts

Meal 6:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

he knows what hes onabout mate and that diet will be very good for cutting as i can see it has a high protein/fats low carbs ratio


----------



## andyjames (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, mint diet. I'm following one very similar. Are you incorporating a carb load day or two?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

it looks fine to me mate,

I'll be honest I do kinda find this post strange and almost slightly disrespectful.

A competitive bodybuilder takes time out of his day to write u a diet and you come on and question his methods?

The only thing someone will say is change that for this and this for that, which then throws Pscarbs diet princepals out the window and you may come back on and moan cos it's not working etc

you said it yourself,



> *been using this whilst I'm trying to burn some fat off and it's been working *so I do believe it's a good diet should I keep it?


If it aint broke.. don't fix it


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

DB said:


> it looks fine to me mate,
> 
> I'll be honest I do kinda find this post strange and almost slightly disrespectful.
> 
> ...


Good post....Paul knows his stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i agree it does seem a bit odd an almost like questionng his knowledge


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I agree seems a bit odd, but at the same time I'd assume Paul is professional enough to welcome his knowledge being questioned - he can back up why he has said x, y or z....


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

did he write the diet up for you personally ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Micky I'm not having a go at you matey just letting you know how it may be read by others


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

DB said:


> it looks fine to me mate,
> 
> I'll be honest I do kinda find this post strange and almost slightly disrespectful.
> 
> ...


Good post DB.

Paul knows his stuff - if he gave me a diet id follow it and wouldnt even contemplate questioning it.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Thread is over 4 months old,OP hasn't visited since July,so i doubt he'll reply to any of you,however DB's right,what a plum!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

yer ive been following this diet, ever since i knew what a diet was

check avatar, there there results i got from it i also have a journal somewhere

i still do this diet now, just instead of cashew nuts i have brazill

BOYO of a diet :bounce:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

how would 8 whole eggs be consumed in a morning??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i eat mine usually mate tried injecting them but was just too tricky lol


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> i eat mine usually mate tried injecting them but was just too tricky lol


 are you funnys cousin? not funny

i mean in an ommellette, poached, boiled, raw?

how is best and easiet

what alternative to 8 eggs can be used as i struggle to eat them


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> yer ive been following this diet, ever since i knew what a diet was
> 
> check avatar, there there results i got from it i also have a journal somewhere
> 
> ...


how long has that been for?? awesome definition


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha nah im his brother very funny.

i scramble mine or ommlate, tried poached a few times but too slimey for morning eating lol


----------

